# Expertenwissen gesucht



## Buddelfink (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo Ihr Teichverrückten,

ich plane gerade eine Teichlandschaft in unserem Garten und brauche Eure Meinungen und Euer Expertenwissen. Ich bin 35Jahre und habe ein Fertigbecken im Garten übernommen, letztes Jahr einen Bachlauf angelegt und bin jetzt schon süchtig 


Die vorhandene Rasenfläche ist 17m lang und 6 m breit. Das Grundstück liegt am Hang und hat auf die 17m insgesamt 2m Neigung. Mein Plan die Landschaft in einen kleinen (rechts oben) Teich (4x4x1,5m) mit einem größeren  (links unten) Teich (7,5x4x1,5m) durch einen Bachlauf mit Wasserfall zu verbinden. In den größeren Teich sollen irgendwann mal Fische einziehen (Goldfische, Shubukins) - der kleinere Teich für die __ Frösche usw. Das Gefälle beginnt am eingezeichneten Bachlauf - deswegen ist der obere Teich "nur" 4x4m.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
- Kann ich 3 Folien bestellen und diese einfach überlappen (kleben) oder muss alles aus einer Folie sein?
- Wie gestalte ich den Überlauf von dem oberen Teich  in den Bachlauf?
- Hat jemand eine Querschnittszeichnung für eine Kapillarsperre - ich mag keine Folie am Ende sehen .
- Hat jemand einen besseren Plan für die Gestaltung der Wasserfläche?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Juni 2017)

Sieht nett aus.
Kannst du auch die Teiche andersherum bauen oder die Terrasse an den großen Teich setzen?
Wenn du Fische hast willst du sicher auch gemütlich auf der Terrasse Sitzen und Sie sehen.
Ich würde  jedenfalls mehrere Folien nehmen und diese dann Kleben, sonst wird das sicher eine Qual die Riesen Folie zu verlegen, alleine das Gewicht,
Den Bachlauf musst du so bauen das immer Wasser drin bleibt auch wenn mal die Pumpe ausfällt sonst gehen die Tiere/Pflanzen ein.
Ich habe Steine am Bauchlauf genommen.
Die Folie am Ende habe ich mit Ufer matten verschwinden lassen.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee.


----------



## Buddelfink (20. Juni 2017)

Die Terasse an dieser Stelle ist ausdrücklicher Wunsch meiner Frau - vielleicht ändert sich das aber nochmal. 

Die Anordnungen der Teiche wären aufgrund des Geländes optimal, da der obere Teil plan ist. Der Wasserlauf geht zwischen zwei riesigen Kiefern durch und aufgrund der Wurzeln erwarte ich keinen einfachen Boden.

Wie hast Du Deinen Uferrand gestaltet ohne sichtbare Folie? - nur Ufermatte oder auslaufende Kiesbett?


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2017)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> Der Wasserlauf geht zwischen zwei riesigen Kiefern durch


Hallo Buddelfink,
da werden bestimmt recht viele Nadeln im Teich landen, dagegen gibt es ja Skimmer 
und schwuppdiwupp sind wir schon bei der Filtertechnik angelangt  hast du dir da schon Gedanken gemacht - den Fische machen in den Teich und das sollte wieder heraus oder abgebaut werden.


----------



## Buddelfink (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo Mitch, da hast Du wohl recht - aber zum Glück Haaren die Jungs nur kurz vorm Winter. Für die Zeit wird ein Netz herhalten müssen. Die Filtettechnik wollte ich festlegen,  wenn ich die Wassermenge kenne - aber auf jeden Fall Aussenfilter. Was denkst Du, was ich an Pumpen- und Filterleistung brauche. Plan sind ca. 15 Shubukins oder Ähnliches - keine Koi.


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2017)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> Shubukins


du solltest das bedenken: das ist auch nur eine vermehrungsfreudige Goldfischart - die werden schneller mehr als einem lieb ist




Buddelfink schrieb:


> aber auf jeden Fall Aussenfilter


dann aber auch gleich an Effizienz denken: Schwerkraftfilter (Filterkeller oder eingegrabene Regentonnen/IBC)

beim der Pumpen- und Filterleistung sind Meinungen weit verteilt von: 1 x umwälzen in der Stunde oder am Tag, da hat jeder so sein eigenes Rezept


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Juni 2017)

Hinter der Ufer matte sind Kiesel und dahinter kommt dann der Rasen.
Ab und an muss dann der Rasen wieder aus der Kieselschicht raus, das kommt aber nur 2-3mal im Jahr und es geht recht  Fix da keine Erde.
Zum Thema Filter/ Besatz, kauf die auf jeden Fall noch einen Sonnenbarsch oder Flussbarsch, damit aus den 15 nicht 150 werden.
Evtl., nimmst du den oberen Teich als Filterteich, dann hast du einen Super Biofilter. Muss aber alle 10-15 Jahre mal gereinigt werden.
Durch meinen Pflanzenfilter brauche nun keine Teure Teichtechnik. 
Aber dazu später vielleicht mehr.


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Juni 2017)

Hi Buddelfink, interessantes Projekt!
Willkommen brach man bestimmr nicht mehr sagen, bist ja schon paar Tage angemeldet und hast bestimmt hier und da schon gelesen ...

Das mit der Teichlandschaft gefällt mir sehr gut. Bei uns war es so ähnlich. Ne Menge haben wir schon geschafft.

Was mir zu deinem Projekt einfällt:
Was ist denn der Höhenversatz der beiden Teiche? Du schreibst nur etwas von 2m Geländeniveauunterschied. 
Dazu fällt mir folgendes ein: Die Wasseroberfläche (eines Teilteiches) wird ja immer plan sein. Mach mal ne Skizze, wie das als Seitenansicht aussehen soll. Nicht dass du an einer Seite was tiefer graben musst und an der anderen Seite hast du einen Hochteich.
Bedenke auch, wenn beide Teiche zuviel Höhenunterschied haben - und du das Wasser zwischen beiden hin und herpumpen willst - geht das mit Schwerkraft nicht. Da ist nach einigen cm Höhendifferenz Schluss.
Noch ne Sache: Wenn der Bachlauf mal deaktiviert ist (in der Nacht oder im Winter), was passiert mit dem oberen Teich? Läuft der teilweise leer? Würde das nachströmende Wasser im tieferen Teich über die Ufer treten?

Kiefern sind meinens Wissens Flachwurzler. Ich vermute, dass die ganzen Wurzeln in dem Bereich sein werden, wo dein Teich mal hin soll. Wenn du zuviele kappst, kippt vielleicht mal der Baum beim Sturm. Vielleicht drücken auch in ~10 Jahren einige mal an die Folie...?

Bzgl. elegante Uferlinie. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, den Teich aus PE zu schweissen. Da gibt es die Möglichkeit, beim Ufer ne Aufkantung zu machen. Habe ich so gemacht und gefällt mir im Grunde ganz gut. Siehe hier z.B., erstes Bild.

Sorry, dasss ich dich jetzt mit paar potentiellen Risiken bombardiert habe, aber beim Lesen des Threads bis hierhin meldeten sich einige Warnlampen in meinem Hinterkopf.

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!
LG Michael


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juni 2017)

Es gibt im Forum einen Beitrag im Lexikon oder unter Fachten...auf jeden Fall oben angeheftet da sind mehrere Schnitte zur den Rändern.


----------



## Buddelfink (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo Michael,

Danke für Deine Hinweise - bzgl. der Wurzeln mach ich mir auch Sorgen. Kiefern sind Pfahlwurzler, die Frage ist nur wie weit die Ausläufer gehen. Aber da hilft nur graben und nachsehen .

Die Neigung sind 2m auf 12m und linear ab Beginn des Bachlaufes. Der obere Teich sollte sich bei Nichtbenutzung auf Wasserniveau des Bachlaufes regulieren (+/- Regen/Verdunstung) oder habe ich etwas nicht bedacht?

Das überflüssige Wasser im unteren Teich würde über ein Drainagebett (außerhalb Uferzone) ablaufen.

Bzgl. Deines Teiches - sieht super aus!

VG,
Robert


----------



## Rhabanus (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo Robert,
hhhmmm, ich war mir sehr sicher, dass ne Kiefer ein Flachwurzler wäre. Habe sogar paar Bilder im Hinterkopf von Stürmen, wo dann so´n Teller mit Wurzel und Erde an einer Kiefer dranhing.... das Internet sagt aber Pfahlwurzler..... nun denn.

Vielleicht hast du einen Schnitt durch deinen Teich schon mental verinnerlicht. Ich muss sagen, ich kmm nch nicht so ganz mit. Habe mal eine Skizze auf Grundlage deines Grundriss gemacht:

 

Die Frage ist, wie der vertikale ABstand von Teichniveau 1 zu 2 ist. Meiner Vorstellung zufolge hast du an der linken Seite entweder einen Hochteich oder du musst am Einlauf des ankommenden Wasserfalls den Teich ins Erdreich graben. Was doof wäre, weil bei einem Starkregen dir dann die ganzen Nährstoffe des umgebenden Bodens ins Wasser eingeschwemmt werden.

OK, das Wasservolumen des Bachlaufs wäre dann "verloren", wenn der Bachlauf deaktiviert ist. Schaltest du den Bachlauf an, würde es am tieferen Teich fehlen und der Wasserstand wäre etwas geringer.

Luftheberei würde wohl wegen des großen Niveauunterschiedes dann wohl nicht gehen ....


----------



## Teichfreund77 (22. Juni 2017)

Bis zu welcher höhe wäre noch ein LH Sinnvoll?
Hier wären es im Schlimmsten falle wohl gut 1,5m die hoch gepumpt werden müssen.
So wie es jetzt aussieht wäre eine Seite des Teiches auf Bodenniveau die andere Seite müsste wie ein Hochteich gebaut werden.
Hmm....
Wird ein Interessantes Projekt.


----------



## Buddelfink (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo Michael,

Deine Skizze ist vom Querschnitt ist genau richtig - die obere gelbe Linie wird es wohl werden. Habe gestern nochmal nachgemessen - es sind doch nur 1,10m Gefälle .

Wegen dem Nährstoffeintrag hatte ich mir gedacht die Kapillarsperre am Wasserlauf etwas höher zu ziehen und mit großen Natursteinen seitlich abzustützen. Ich habe vor 2 Jahren eine Miniaturversion gebaut, Futtertrog + Wasserlauf + Regentonne

 

Das System funktioniert soweit gut - wenn die Pumpe in Betrieb ist sinkt der Wasserstand in der Tonne (deswegen gibt es auch eine Holztreppe in der Tonne für die __ Frösche ).

Sobald die Pumpe ausgeschaltet wird - nivelliert sich das Ganze wieder (- Verdunstung). Ich hatte gehofft, dass das bei meinem neuen Projekt ähnlich funktioniert, da der untere Teich ein doppelt so großes Volumen bekommen soll, wie der Obere.

Den Hochteich wollte ich mit dem Erdaushub modellieren.

Ich bin Euch sehr dankbar für Eure Praxistipps - unbezahlbar!

VG und Danke,
Robert


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo Robert,

wenn der Bachlauf aus "einzelnen" Becken besteht ist immer Wasser im oberen Teich und im Bach - es ist immer nur das Wasser unterwegs welches von oben her überläuft


----------



## Rhabanus (22. Juni 2017)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> die obere gelbe Linie wird es wohl werden


hhmm, hab keine gelbe Linie gemalt ...    *


Buddelfink schrieb:


> es sind doch nur 1,10m Gefälle


versus


Buddelfink schrieb:


> Den Hochteich wollte ich mit dem Erdaushub modellieren


beide AUssagen kriege ich nicht unter eine nHut. von daher wäre es gut, wenn du ne *maßstäbliche Skizze* - einen Schnitt von der Seite - machen würdest. Willst du die Hangneigung nutzen oder per Erdaushub egalisieren? Wenn du mitch seine Skzze nimmst, willst du mit den drei Bachlauf-Minibecken die 1,1 m Höchendifferenz überbrücken?
Sämtliche Wasserstände werden immer waagerecht sein und deinem Hangniveau nicht folgen....


* ... du meinst sicher die obere blaue Linie. Bedenke dabei, dass du trotzdem mit der einen Hälfte des unbteren Teich unter Geländeniveau bist. > Nährstoffeintrag bei Starkregen!
Wie gesagt, um eine Seitenansicht / Schnitt wirst du nicht herumkommen um dieses Hangteich-Projekt komplett planen zu können...


----------



## Mr.DD (22. Juni 2017)

ich würde an den unteren großen teich den schwerkraftfilter anbauen mit luftheber usw.......
da dort die fische rein sollen wird dort auch die filterung gebraucht,
der obere kleine soll ja nur für amphibien verwendet werden...diese haben denke ich nicht so hohe ansprüche an das wasser.
deshalb würde ich das saubere gefilterte wasser aus dem unteren becken mit einer pumpe in den kleinen teich befördern und dann via überlauf in den bachlauf schicken.


----------



## 4711LIMA (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo Buddelfink, ein ehrgeiziges Projekt - wie alle unsere Teiche!

Hast Du schon mal darüber nachgedacht an der Grundstücksgrenze L-Steine zu setzen und damit das Gefälle so weit möglich einzuebenen?
Bei geschickter Planung kannst Du den Erdaushub des Teiches am Grundstück wieder verteilen, den Höhenunterschied zwischen oberen und unteren Teich machst Du dann nur so hoch wie nötig um ein bisschen optisch/akustisches Geplätscher zu erzeugen.


----------



## Buddelfink (23. Juni 2017)

Am Wochenende werde ich die Skizze machen - bis dahin habe ich mal 3 Bilder von dem "Tatort" gemacht. Heute Abend kommt noch der Tannenstamm weg und morgen gibt es Probebohrungen wegen der Bodenbeschaffenheit (Kiefer etc.)

     

VG und ein baldiges schönes WE an alle!


----------



## Buddelfink (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen, das Wochenende war leider sehr ernüchternd. Bis Freitag Abend lief alles nach Plan!

 

Dann kam der Samstag und das Teichprojekt wurde gestoppt. 

 

Die Kiefer ist wohl doch ein Pfahlwurzler - allerdings bei ca. 20m Höhe wohl auch ein Flachwurzler. Um die Statisk des Baumes nicht zu gefährden habe ich nicht erst versucht weiter zu graben - da das nur der Anfang ist (20 cm unter Oberfläche).

Da das Hausdach eh schon Schaden von der Kiefer genommen hat - wird jetzt der Antrag auf Stutzen/ Fallen der Kiefer gestellt. Also habe ich wohl mindestens 9 Monate Pause - aber bis dahin habe ich Zeit zum Stöbern/ Lesen und Plan verbessern! 

VG


----------



## Anja W. (26. Juni 2017)

Das ist ja ärgerlich!

Also ich war mal gucken. Die Sturmschadenkiefern haben wirklich nur den Wurzelteller und keine Pfahlwurzel. Aber vielleicht war ja genau das ihr Problem.

Wie weit bist Du von der Kiefer weg? Ich kann das auf den Bildern schlecht schätzen. Wenn wir unseren Teich erweitern, haben wir ein ähnliches Problem, fürchte ich.


----------



## troll20 (26. Juni 2017)

Und wie sieht es mit einer Ausschüttung im Bereich des Bachlaufs / der Kiefernwurzeln aus?
Da der Bachlauf ja keinen Meter tiefe hat sondern eher 10cm, wäre auch nur die Ausschüttung 10 cm.

Und fällen kannst ja später immer noch.


----------



## Buddelfink (26. Juni 2017)

> Und wie sieht es mit einer Ausschüttung im Bereich des Bachlaufs / der Kiefernwurzeln aus?
> Da der Bachlauf ja keinen Meter tiefe hat sondern eher 10cm, wäre auch nur die Ausschüttung 10 cm.
> 
> Und fällen kannst ja später immer noch.



Hallo René,

wenn ich die Kieferwurzeln aussparen würde, würden mir ca. 6-8 m³ Volumen verloren gehen - und das nur im unteren Bereich (oben habe ich keine Probegrabungen vorgenommen). Dann ware das Ganze wieder so ein Kompromiss - und dafür ist mir der Aufwand zu hoch. Entweder ganz oder erstmal gar nicht.

VG,
Robert


----------



## Buddelfink (26. Juni 2017)

> Wie weit bist Du von der Kiefer weg? Ich kann das auf den Bildern schlecht schätzen. Wenn wir unseren Teich erweitern, haben wir ein ähnliches Problem, fürchte ich.



Der Stamm ist ca. 2,5m entfernt, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass die Hauptwurzeln im oberen Rasenbereich liegen, aufgrund des allgemeinen Habitus. Ich hatte mich auch nochmal bei einem Spezialisten erkundigt - die Ausbildung des Wurzelsystems hängt stark vom Boden ab. Ist der Boden weich (Sand, Humus etc.) gibt es eine ausgeprägte Pfahlwurzel, bei schweren Böden eher einen Wurzelteller.

VG


----------



## tosa (26. Juni 2017)

Buddelfink,

du kommst doch aus Görlitz?

Dann hack das Ding um! Guck mal in die Baumschutzsatzung!

http://www.goerlitz.de/uploads/02-Buerger-Dokumente/Ortsrecht/BS0571-09-14.pdf

§ 2 Abs. 2 Nr. 1+2
§ 2 Abs. 4 Nr. 3

ich denke mal das kannst du mit einem Anruf erledigen.


----------



## Buddelfink (7. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

es geht weiter - die Kiefer wurde entsprechend beschnitten, so dass ich ohne Probleme einige kleine Wurzeln entfernen konnte . Gestern habe ich meine Probebohrungen fortgeführt. In den nächsten Tagen geht es weiter.

Bevor ich jetzt bis zum Mittelpunkt der Erde weitergrabe, wollte ich Eure Praxistipps zum Thema Zonengestaltung in Anspruch nehmen. Der "große" Teich wird auf 6,50m x 4m kommen. Direkt unter dem Wasserfall wollte ich auf ca 70-80 cm (X in der Zeichnung) und diese im ganzen Teich weiterführen bis Diese in die Tiefwasserzone geht. Die Flachwasserzone wollte ich nur auf einer Seite gestalten.

     

Für Eure Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar. Reicht die Flachwasserzone oder doch umgehend?

Zum Thema Filterteich / Amphibienteich habe ich überhaupt noch keine Idee bzgl. Tiefe und Zonengestaltung. Ich habe nur die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die __ Frösche gern mal einfrieren bei unter 80cm. Wie tief sollte dieser optimalerweise sein?

Danke Euch!
Robert


----------



## Buddelfink (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ist es Zeit sich um die Technik zu kümmern.

Alternative 1
1x Bodenablauf + 1 x Rohrskimmer durch den UV Filter in den Bogensiebfilter, anschließend in den CBF 350c und über eine Pumpe zurück in den Teich.

Alternative 2
Pumpe im Teich mit Anschluss Skimmer durch den UV Filter in den Bogensiebfilter in den CBF 350c und zurück in den Teich.

Ein generelle Frage habe ich noch bzgl. Aufstellung des Filters. Ist es besser in der Nähe der Einspeisung oder lieber Nahe der Ausspeisung?

Danke Euch,
Robert


----------



## Mr.DD (14. Juli 2017)

wie baust du nun ? den amphibienteich ohne filterung (das gefilterte wasser würde ja dann mit der zweiten pumpe nach oben befördert halt keine 24/h) und den filter nur unten im großen fischteich und mit einer zweiten pumpe das wasser nach oben befördern für den bachlauf?

wenn es wirklich der filter werden sollte, würde ich schauen, dass ich zuerst die blauen schwämme hab, dann gelb und die letzte kammer mit __ hel-x füllen.


----------



## Fotomolch (14. Juli 2017)

Ich denke, du wirst es nicht schaffen einen Teich frei von Fischen zu halten. Wenn nicht die Fische selbst, so werden sicher die Eier wandern, wenn beide Teiche verbunden sind. __ Molche mögen z. B. keine Wasserbewegungen, so dass die wenn eher in den oberen Teich gehen. Nur so als Überlegung...


----------



## Buddelfink (14. Juli 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> wie baust du nun ? den amphibienteich ohne filterung (das gefilterte wasser würde ja dann mit der zweiten pumpe nach oben befördert halt keine 24/h) und den filter nur unten im großen fischteich und mit einer zweiten pumpe das wasser nach oben befördern für den bachlauf?
> 
> wenn es wirklich der filter werden sollte, würde ich schauen, dass ich zuerst die blauen schwämme hab, dann gelb und die letzte kammer mit __ hel-x füllen.



Auf die Idee bin ich bisher gar nicht gekommen - 2 Pumpen zu betreiben. Der Plan war einen Gesamtkreislauf herzustellen. Wenn der obere Teich keine externe Filterung erhällt, würde dieser dann dem unteren Teich erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag hinzuführen, oder ist das in Summe egal?


----------



## Buddelfink (14. Juli 2017)

Fotomolch schrieb:


> Ich denke, du wirst es nicht schaffen einen Teich frei von Fischen zu halten. Wenn nicht die Fische selbst, so werden sicher die Eier wandern, wenn beide Teiche verbunden sind. __ Molche mögen z. B. keine Wasserbewegungen, so dass die wenn eher in den oberen Teich gehen. Nur so als Überlegung...



Der Amphibienteich ist nur gedacht, weil ich jeden Frühling traurig über die erfrorenen/ erstickten __ Frösche in meinem Fertigbecken bin. Wer sich letztlich ansiedelt, ist herzlich willkommen - hauptsache lebendig ! Du glaubst gar nicht, was ich mit den Fröschen im Herbst angestellt habe - Fertigteich mit Netz überspannt, den Teich nochmal saubergemacht wegen der Gefahr Faulgase, eine Belüfterpumpe reingestellt usw. Aber bei 60cm Tiefe ist die Natur eben doch starker - das soll sich nun ändern .


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juli 2017)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> Wenn der obere Teich keine externe Filterung erhällt, würde dieser dann dem unteren Teich erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag hinzuführen, oder ist das in Summe egal?


In Summe egal.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2017)

Fotomolch schrieb:


> Ich denke, du wirst es nicht schaffen einen Teich frei von Fischen zu halten. Wenn nicht die Fische selbst, so werden sicher die Eier wandern, wenn beide Teiche verbunden sind. __ Molche mögen z. B. keine Wasserbewegungen, so dass die wenn eher in den oberen Teich gehen. Nur so als Überlegung...



mit den ersten beiden Sätzen hat Claudia recht, mit den Molchen und dem bewegten Wasser aber net

bei mir tummelten die sich früher auch inmitten des Bachlaufes und laichten dort in den Pflanzenbeständen der durchflossenen "Miniteichen" (der Bachlauf bestand u.a. aus 10 aneinanderhängenden) auch ab. Selbst im Dorfbach findet man neben Feuersalamanderlarven auch Bergmolchlarven

MfG Frank


----------



## Buddelfink (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

nach nunmehr 1 1/2 Wochen Ausgrabungen möchte ich Euch ein paar aktuelle Bilder der Baustelle zeigen. Der Boden wurde zwischenzeitlich immer wieder mit Stampfer und Eigengewicht verdichtet - die Woche soll aber noch die Rüttelplatte antreten.

Mit Holzbearbeitung kenne ich mich ganz gut aus, aber "Tiefbauarbeiten" sind doch nochmal eine andere Hausnummer. Ich bin jeden Tag dankbarer, dass es dieses Forum gibt, weil alleine ("einfach mal machen")  wird das nichts! . 

 

 

Einer der Gründe, warum ich einen Teich bauen wollte, war der eher unwilling wachsende Rasen. Wie Ihr seht wächst der aktuell im saftigsten Grün - ich glaube der Rasen weiß, was ihm blüht - Hat Rasen eine Seele? 

Mal sehen, wie ich die nächsten Tag voran komme - ich werde weiter berichten.

VG,
Robert


----------



## Fotomolch (19. Juli 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> mit den ersten beiden Sätzen hat Claudia recht, mit den Molchen und dem bewegten Wasser aber net
> 
> bei mir tummelten die sich früher auch inmitten des Bachlaufes und laichten dort in den Pflanzenbeständen der durchflossenen "Miniteichen" (der Bachlauf bestand u.a. aus 10 aneinanderhängenden) auch ab. Selbst im Dorfbach findet man neben Feuersalamanderlarven auch Bergmolchlarven
> 
> MfG Frank




Interessant, ich meinte mal so etwas gelesen zu haben.

Die Baustelle sieht echt schon gut aus.


----------



## Buddelfink (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

was haltet Ihr von den GFK Mehrkammerfiltern inkl. Vortex? Ich hätte die Möglichkeit relative günstig an einen Gebrauchten zu kommen.

 

Danke für Eure Meinungen.

VG,
Robert


----------



## Teichfreund77 (20. Juli 2017)

Das ist eine feine Sache, so wurden Teiche auch mit Bunten Karpfen schon vor 30 Jahren  gefiltert.
Filtermaterial würde ich evtl. erneuern, also Bürsten usw..
Matten gegen __ Hel-X Tauschen, wenn Bürsten drin sind. 

Teich sind ja auch sehr gut aus.

Grüße aus dem Norden.


----------



## Teich4You (20. Juli 2017)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was haltet Ihr von den GFK Mehrkammerfiltern inkl. Vortex? Ich hätte die Möglichkeit relative günstig an einen Gebrauchten zu kommen.
> 
> ...


Die Geräte funktionieren, haben aber einen entscheidenden Nachteil.
Die Verbindungen zwischen den Kammern sind fest und damit auch der theoretisch mögliche Durchsatz.
Wenn man doch mal mehr will, lässt sich das nicht so einfach ändern bei GFK.
Da finde ich die IBC oder Mülltonnen - Variante um einiges flexibler.


----------



## Buddelfink (20. Juli 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Geräte funktionieren, haben aber einen entscheidenden Nachteil.
> Die Verbindungen zwischen den Kammern sind fest und damit auch der theoretisch mögliche Durchsatz.
> Wenn man doch mal mehr will, lässt sich das nicht so einfach ändern bei GFK.
> Da finde ich die IBC oder Mülltonnen - Variante um einiges flexibler.



Bei meinem Neustart in das Thema Gartenteich bin ich froh wenn es grundsätzlich funktioniert. 

Über Optimierung diskutieren wir bestimmt bald - jetzt soll es erstmal funtzen


----------



## Mr.DD (20. Juli 2017)

Das ist aber der falsche Ansatz^^
immer schon für später planen, denn Änderungen sind später eventuell extrem aufwendig.


----------



## Buddelfink (20. Juli 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> Das ist aber der falsche Ansatz^^
> immer schon für später planen, denn Änderungen sind später eventuell extrem aufwendig.



Da hast Du vollkommen recht!. 

Für mich ist das Thema Gartenteich jedoch völliges Neuland und teilweise ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln. Die ganzen Fachbegriffe, unterschiedlichen Filter und Techniksysteme sind ein riesiger Informationspool, den es noch final zu erkunden gilt.

Ich bin froh, wenn am Ende meines 1. Projektes das Wasser in der Folie bleibt und der Bodenablauf + Skimmereinbau funktioniert hat.  Wie schon beschrieben, bin ich sehr dankbar für jegliche Hinweise von Euch allen - weil ich sonst noch nicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Schwerkraft und gepumpter Version verstanden hätte.

VG,
Robert


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2017)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> Wie schon beschrieben, bin ich sehr dankbar für jegliche Hinweise von Euch allen


Na dann will ich auch mal wieder 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/20170719_075825-jpg.188492/
Lass  dir mehr Platz zur Mauer. Zum einen damit dir kein Regenwasser einspült und zum anderen damit du zum arbeiten auch mal rann kommst ohne Baden zu gehen. 
Weiterhin würde ich weniger Stufen machen. Eine mit max. 10 cm unter Wasser Oberfläche   (da wachsen eh die meisten Pflanzen am besten), eine kleinere bei ca 70cm für Seerosen falls du welche willst und den Rest weg. Das sind alles später nur dreck Bereiche wo nix wachsen mag.
Alle Stufen grundsätzlich zum Gewässerrand abgesenkt, damit Substrat für die Pflanzen liegen bleibt und nicht nach unten rutscht.


----------



## ASSchlicki (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo Robert,

wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, zu starre Angelegenheit, die keinen Platz für Erweiterung, etc. läßt. Ich bin auch mal mit einem ähnlichen Filter angefangen und mußte nach ca. einem Jahr erkennen, dass das nicht die optimale Lösung ist. Aber jeder muß seine Erfahrungen machen. 
Falls Du Interesse and zwei GFK-Einzelkammern hast bitte melde, habe noch welche rumstehen.


----------



## Mathias2508 (20. Juli 2017)

Moin, ich kann dir nur zu IBC's raten. Sie sind flexibel was die Flansche angeht und beliebig erweiterbar.


----------



## Buddelfink (21. Juli 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Na dann will ich auch mal wieder
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/20170719_075825-jpg.188492/
> Lass  dir mehr Platz zur Mauer. Zum einen damit dir kein Regenwasser einspült und zum anderen damit du zum arbeiten auch mal rann kommst ohne Baden zu gehen.
> Weiterhin würde ich weniger Stufen machen. Eine mit max. 10 cm unter Wasser Oberfläche   (da wachsen eh die meisten Pflanzen am besten), eine kleinere bei ca 70cm für Seerosen falls du welche willst und den Rest weg. Das sind alles später nur dreck Bereiche wo nix wachsen mag.
> Alle Stufen grundsätzlich zum Gewässerrand abgesenkt, damit Substrat für die Pflanzen liegen bleibt und nicht nach unten rutscht.




Hallo René,

was meinst Du mit "Alle Stufen grundsätzlich zum Gewässerrand abgesenkt" - die rote oder grüne Linie in meinem Bild?

 

Danke und VG,
Robert


----------



## mitch (21. Juli 2017)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> zum Gewässerrand abgesenkt


damit ist die grüne linie gemeint, so kann *fast* nix in die tiefe abrutschen


----------



## troll20 (21. Juli 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> damit ist die grüne linie gemeint, so kann *fast* nix in die tiefe abrutschen


----------



## Buddelfink (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

aufgrund Eurer Erfahrung werde ich nun doch IBC´s einsetzen.

Anbei mal ein Plan mit der Bitte um Korrektur bei Bedarf. Ich habe vorerst nur Platz für 2x 1000l bzw. 3 x 600l IBC.

 

Ich habe versucht über die Suchfunktion IBC Filter Bauanleitungen zu finden - bin aber gescheitert . Könnt Ihr mir hier weiterhlefen? Eine Frage noch zu der Oberkante IBC Filter - ich habe verstanden, dass diese auf Wasserspiegelniveau sein müssen - richtig?

VG und Danke,
Robert


----------



## mitch (25. Juli 2017)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch zu der Oberkante IBC Filter - ich habe verstanden, dass diese auf Wasserspiegelniveau sein müssen - richtig?


lieber 10cm über dem maximalen Wasserspiegelniveau - dann bleibt das Wasser auch im IBC (auch wenn es mal wieder wie jetzt stark regnet)  

1. IBC = Grobfilter(Bürsten / Sieb / Trommelfilter)
2. IBC = __ Hel-X (Bioteil)


----------



## Buddelfink (25. Juli 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> lieber 10cm über dem maximalen Wasserspiegelniveau - dann bleibt das Wasser auch im IBC (auch wenn es mal wieder wie jetzt stark regnet)
> 
> 1. IBC = Grobfilter(Bürsten / Sieb / Trommelfilter)
> 2. IBC = __ Hel-X (Bioteil)



Vor den IBC noch einen Siebfilter in Schwerkraft installieren oder reicht ein Sieb im ersten IBC? Der Aufbau innerhalb des 1. IBC ist mir noch nicht ganz klar. In den 2.IBC kommt eine Luftpumpe zur Bewegung des Hel-X (wieviel brauche ich davon?).

Danke


----------



## mitch (25. Juli 2017)

es kommt ganz darauf an mit welcher Pumpentechnik du deinen Teich betreiben willst - Luftheber oder Teichpumpe



Buddelfink schrieb:


> __ Hel-X (wieviel brauche ich davon?).


so grob mal 100 - 200 liter


----------



## Buddelfink (28. Juli 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> es kommt ganz darauf an mit welcher Pumpentechnik du deinen Teich betreiben willst - Luftheber oder Teichpumpe
> 
> 
> so grob mal 100 - 200 liter



Hallo Mitch,

aktuell habe ich mit einer Teichpume geplant, obwohl mir das System mit dem Luftheber gefällt.

Gibt es eigentlich ein Mitch Call Center, welches man bei Fragen um Rat bitten kann?   Ich ware sehr dankbar, wenn ich mal ein paar Fragen loswerden könnte, um das große Ganze zu verstehen.

Nachdem ich ja fast 10 Jahre in Nürnberg gelebt habe, hätte ich mir normalerweise Dein Paradies mal angeschaut - ist jetzt aber doch ein bisschen weit weg um mal kurz vorbeizuschauen 

Danke,
Robert


----------



## Buddelfink (14. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei mal ein paar Bilder vom Baufortschritt (mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen) .

IBC´s sind da (2 x 1000l)

 
Natursteine für die Umrandund und Stützmauer 50% verbaut

 

Teichprofil soweit fertig bis auf die Frage der Tiefwasserzone  - 1x komplett rundherum 70cm oder reichen die 3 blau markierten Bereiche? Geplant sind Wasserlilie, Seerosen und Minirohrkolben.

 

Bei der Aufstellung der IBC Container bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, wie ich die KG Rohre in den hinteren IBC bekomme, ohne 45° Bögen zu verwenden?

VG,
Robert

VG,
Robert


----------



## troll20 (19. Aug. 2017)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> wie ich die KG Rohre in den hinteren IBC bekomme, ohne 45° Bögen zu verwenden?


mit 15° Bögen ?


Buddelfink schrieb:


> Teichprofil soweit fertig bis auf die Frage der Tiefwasserzone - 1x komplett rundherum 70cm oder reichen die 3 blau markierten Bereiche? Geplant sind Wasserlilie, Seerosen und Minirohrkolben.


Für Wasserlilie und Minirohrkolben würde ich nur einen 30 cm Streifen mit max. 20 cm tiefe auf der hinteren Seite machen.
Seerosen würde ich davor auf ein 50 cm breiten Streifen bei ca. 70 - 80 cm tiefe machen.
So hast du freie Sicht aufs Wasser, und kannst die hohen Pflanzen gut beschneiden. Und auch die Seerose recht gut Düngen bzw. per kleinem Seil aus dem Wasser ziehen um sie zu teilen.


----------



## Buddelfink (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

der Teichbau geht nun endlich weiter. Anbei ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Baufortschritt. Im Herbst habe ich noch den Filterkeller gebaut und dann war das Jahr auch schon vorbei. Nachdem nun der Garten auf Vordermann ist und meine Frau einen reparierten Balkon für die Geranienparade hat, habe ich gestern den ersten Tag am Teich (Erdloch) verbracht . 

     

Habt Ihr die KG Rohre in Sand gelegt oder mit Erde bedeckt? Untergrund ist schwerer Lehmboden. Auf welcher Höhe unter Wasserspiegel habt Ihr den Folienflansch für den Rohrskimmer installiert?

Danke und VG,
Robert


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Mai 2018)

Kommt das Saugrohr vom BA nicht sehr hoch im Filterkeller an- oder wird der Teichrand noch wesentlich höher?
Ist ggf. auch ungünstig im Winter bei Frost.

Ist daneben in gleicher Höhe schon das Skimmerrohr in den Filterkeller abgehend zu sehen?


´Rohrskimmer- musst Du sehen welchen Du kaufen möchtest.
Bei Deiner Vorfilterung....und den Bäumen und Sträuchern in der Nähe-würde ich dazu raten einen großen mit Korb zu nehmen.
https://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechnik/skimmer/messner-rohrskimmer-200

Dieser ist z.B: zum aufstecken auf ein senkrechtes KG125.
Wie lang der Skimmerkörper ist- musst Du mal bei Messner fragen, wenn es nicht irgendwo ersichtlich ist.
Der Skimmertopf muß ja frei schwimmen und sich dem Wasserstand anpassen können.
Er kann Pegelschwankungen von 12,5cm ausgleichen.

Vermutlich..müsste ein 50cm langes senkrechtes Stück KG Rohr genügen, was auch senkrecht per Flansch aus der ersten Stufe hervorkommen kann und dann unterhalb der Folie mit 2 x 45° in die waagerechte in Richtung Filterkammer geht.
Beachte auch die Angaben zu den notwendigen Saugleistungen des Rohrskimmers.
Mit dem einen Ba dazu in ähnlicher Rohrdimensionierung muss Pumpe und Filter das doppelte leisten....ansonsten funktioniert es nicht. (vielleicht 20m³/h)

Nicht umsonst empfehlen hier ja einige die Bastelei mit den Lufthebern...

Rückläufe in den Teich 2 x KG110 in ca. -50cm Tiefe auch gut.

Es kann hier auch wieder sein, daß das Teichvolumen kleiner ist als die benötigte Pumpleistung für zwei funktionierende Saugstellen in mind. KG110/125...


----------



## Buddelfink (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,

die Saugrohre kommen auf ca. 70 cm in den IBC´s an. Geplanter Wasserstand in den IBC´s ca. 100cm. Rückläufe in den Teich 2x KG 110cm in gleicher Höhe.

In gleicher Höhe ist das Skimmerrohr zu sehen. Den Luftheber muss ich noch bauen .

VG


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Mai 2018)

Dann passt es mit den Rohren in -30cm unter OK Wasser.
LH würde ich nach dem ersten IBC setzen.
Dann ist es ggf. bei Bedarf einfacher später einen TF an erster Stelle vor dem LH einzubauen.
Der Rest kann dann bleiben.

Reinigungsabzweige in den ankommenden Saugleitungen sind immer gut.
Einfach ein T-Stück irgendwo zwischensetzen und den senkrechten Abzweig über Wasserlinie führen.


----------



## Zacky (22. Mai 2018)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> Geplanter Wasserstand in den IBC´s ca. 100cm.



 Ich glaube das passt kaum. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass im IBC-Behälter mit aufgeschnittenen Deckel nur max. 80 cm Tiefe zur Verfügung stehen, will mich aber auch nicht 100% festlegen. Du hast doch sicher die IBC schon da und hast das gemessen!? Wenn nicht, kann vielleicht ein anderer User der mit IBC als Filterbehälter arbeitet, dies mal grob messen.


----------



## Michael H (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo
90 cm gehen gerade so , ohne Not - Überlauf .
80 cm ist schon ein gutes Maß .


----------



## Buddelfink (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt habt Ihr mich doch verwirrt . Bei meinen IBC's sind es genau 113 cm vom Boden bis zum Blasenende. Wenn ich also den Deckel absäge, sollten doch 110 cm übrig bleiben, oder? Die KG- Rohre werde ich jetzt in Sand verlegen und mit Lehm nach oben abdichten.

  

VG,
Robert


----------



## Michael H (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo

Noch Minus die Palette....
Und bis oben hin voll kannste den IBC auch nicht machen , oder ...?

P.S. Ich Mess da morgen bei mir mal nach .....


----------



## Michael H (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo
Da mich das ganze selbst interessiert hat bin ich noch mal raus und hab nach gemessen .
Von der gesamt höhe sind wir in etwa gleich .
Wasserstand im IBC liegt bei knappen 88 cm , mit ein wenig Luft nach oben für den Not - Überlauf .


----------



## Buddelfink (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo Michael,

Danke für das Nachmessen . Ich schau mir das im eingebauten Zustand ohne Tankdurchführung nochmal an. Notfalls gibt es eine extra Lage Terassenplatten .

VG


----------



## Buddelfink (24. Mai 2018)

88 cm + Palettenhöhe = 103 cm. Meine 70 cm bezogen sich auf die Höhe inkl. Palette. . Also alles gut .


----------



## Buddelfink (4. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem ich letztes Wochende die Verrohrung fertig gemacht hatte und voller stolz den Zollstok angelegt habe, musste ich leider feststellen, dass ich "nur" noch 140cm Tiefe hatte. Also Samstag/ Sonntag den Handbagger angeworfen und die Teichgrube endlich finalisiert, 170cm tief und nochmal 4m³ Erde/Lehm. Und das alles wegen 30cm .

    

Jetzt noch den Aushub in den Container und Folie bestellen. Plan ist EPDM 1,14mm und 500g Vlies. Im Juli möchte ich Wasser haben .

VG


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Juni 2018)

Wenn Du auf der Stufe z.b. lehmhaltigen Sand als Pflanzsubstrat über der Folie einbringen willst, dann ist es günstig diese Stufe mit einer nach aussen zur Wand hin abfallenden Schräge zu versehen. 
Vielleicht noch ein kleiner "Wall auf der Vorderkante".

Eventuell kannst Du den (humusfreien) lehmhaltigen Sand/  Aushub durchsieben und als Pflanzsubstrat verwenden.

Pass auf, daß Dir ein Regenschauer nicht die Grubenwände einebnet...
Wände ggf. mit Folie abdecken.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn Du auf der Stufe z.b. lehmhaltigen Sand als Pflanzsubstrat über der Folie einbringen willst, dann ist es günstig diese Stufe mit einer nach aussen zur Wand hin abfallenden Schräge zu versehen.


Man kann aber auch eckige Mörtelkübel auf die Stufe stellen.....so habe ich es gemacht. Würde aber auch auf der anderen Seite eins Stufe bauen.


----------



## Buddelfink (22. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kurzes Update. Teichgrube ist nun fertig modelliert. Skimmerflansch und Bodenablauf eingeklebt und entsprechend verlegt. Vlies und Folie sind eingetroffen. Wasserfall/ Bachlauf ausgehoben. Nachdem ich den angestrebten Wasserstand ausnivelliert habe, habe ich festgestellt, dass ich auf der linken Seite ca. 20 cm aufbauen muss. Nun ist meine Überlegung die linke Seite mit Rasenkantensteinen aufzubauen und die Natursteine dahinter zu setzen um dem Wasserdruck zu begegnen, oder reichen die Natursteine bei aufgestellter Folie? Habt Ihr das Teichvlies (500) auch mit einem Heißluftfön verklebt?

   

Das sind übrigens das Ergebnis aus 30cm Teichtiefenerweiterung 6m3 Container  

 

Hier noch ein Geschenk von meinem Papa - das wird die Einspeisung am Bachlauf oder hat jemand eine andere Idee? (120 x 60 cm, ca. 200kg).

 

Danke und VG,
Robert


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Juni 2018)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> H..............Nachdem ich den angestrebten Wasserstand ausnivelliert habe, habe ich festgestellt, dass ich auf der linken Seite ca. 20 cm aufbauen muss. Nun ist meine Überlegung die linke Seite mit Rasenkantensteinen aufzubauen und die Natursteine dahinter zu setzen um dem Wasserdruck zu begegnen, oder reichen die Natursteine bei aufgestellter Folie? .....................


Rasenkantenstein, ein bis zwei Eisen und das ganze mit Beton fest machen. Da kannst du dann die Natursteine drauf machen.

Sonst platzt oder wandert das weg und dein Teich läuft aus.


----------



## Buddelfink (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage zur Folie . Verklebt man die Falten vor dem Wasser befüllen oder wartet man lieber bis sich die Folie gesetzt hat, lässt das Wasser wieder ab, reinigt alles und verklebt dann? Wahrscheinlich Letzteres obwohl mir die erste Option besser gefällt. .

Danke und VG


----------



## Buddelfink (27. Juni 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Rasenkantenstein, ein bis zwei Eisen und das ganze mit Beton fest machen. Da kannst du dann die Natursteine drauf machen.



Erledigt . Rasenenkantensteine mit Armierund gesetzt und betoniert. Die Badewanne ist jetzt fertig für das Vlies und die Folie. 

  

VG


----------



## Buddelfink (30. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
heute wurde das Vlies verlegt, geschweißt und von meiner Qualitätschefin als gut befunden.
   
Dann kam das Folienungetüm und jetzt brauch ich Faltencreme @mitch. Der Bodenablauf ist installiert. Morgen kommt der Dichtheitstest und dann wird langsam geflutet.
   

VG und einen erholsamen Sonntag, der meiner Frau gehört .


----------



## Buddelfink (1. Juli 2018)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage zur Folie . Verklebt man die Falten vor dem Wasser befüllen oder wartet man lieber bis sich die Folie gesetzt hat, lässt das Wasser wieder ab, reinigt alles und verklebt dann? Wahrscheinlich Letzteres obwohl mir die erste Option besser gefällt. .
> 
> Danke und VG



Hallo zusammen,

hat jmd. Einen Tipp für mich bzgl. Nahtklebeband EPDM?

Danke und VG,
Robert


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Juli 2018)

geaplan.de
Doppelseitig klebendes Nahtklebeband und danach Nahtabdeckband drüber.
Irgendwo in meiner alten NG- Doku in der Signatur zu sehen, wie ich damit Folie aneinanderklebe.

Hast Du auch 2 Flansche für die Rückläufe eingebaut?
So in ca. 40cm Tiefe wäre günstig- ggf. an gegenüberliegenden Seiten.


----------



## Buddelfink (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,

Rückläufe habe ich bisher noch nicht verbaut. Wollte den Rücklauf in DN 160 direkt über Wasserspiegel rückführen oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden? Noch kann ich die Rückläufe unter Wasserspiegel bauen, wenn der Rücklauf unter Wasser sein soll.

Danke für die Hilfe,
Robert


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo Robert,

Thorsten hatte es doch schon geschrieben:


ThorstenC schrieb:


> So in ca. 40cm Tiefe wäre günstig- ggf. an gegenüberliegenden Seiten.



Eine unterirdische Rohrführung, ob nun gedämmt oder ungedämmt, verringert größere Temperaturschwankungen im Tagesverlauf und ist deshalb vor allem auch im Winter vorteilhaft. Und ansonsten ist dies meist schon allein aus optischen  und gestalterischen Gesichtspunkten eleganter.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Buddelfink (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo Carsten,

Danke für die Erklärung. Hast Du noch einen Tipp, wie man die EPDM Folie am besten mit wenig Falten verlegt? Das mit dem Nahtklebeband ist super, aber um alle Falten raus zubekommen brauche ich wahrscheinlich 100m davon .

Danke und VG,
Robert


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo Robert,

nein, mit EPDM direkt habe ich keine Erfahrung.
Aber das sollte so wie bei allen anderen Folien auch funktionieren. Da diese etwas(!) dehnbar ist, vielleicht sogar noch besser:

über dem Teichloch ausbreiten
etwas ruhen lassen, sonniges Wetter ist von Vorteil
richtig positionieren
Wasser einlassen und dabei immer und immer wieder die Falten glatt ziehen, bzw. 'gekonnt legen'.
Nach ein paar Tagen kannst Du dann den Rand abschneiden.
Je nach Teichform wirst Du mit ein paar Falten leben müssen, das ist halt nun einmal so.
Ansonsten halt aufschneiden und mit Nahtband kleben ...
Zwischendrin gibt es nichts, einen Heldentod musst Du sterben. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Juli 2018)

Du kannst auch versuchen wenige große Falten zu legen und dann diese einfach mit dem einseitigen Nahtabdeckband zu "überkleben" um Gammelecken zu vermeiden.

Ein Aufschneiden ist nicht notwendig.

Es kann durchaus etwas helfen den Boden nach dem Eindichten des BA mit Wasser leicht zu befüllen und dann die Falten zu zupfeln un verkleben.

Reinigen ist vor dem Verkleben wichtig. Flexiwash für EPDM- alles bei geplan oder woanders.

Rückläufe unbedingt unterirdisch verlegen und per Flansch durch.
Du kannst auch 2 x KG 110 oder 125 als Rückläufe verlegen.....1 x KG 160 ist der Flansch sicher teuer...oder das KG 160 auf 2 x KG 125 oder 110 aufteilen. Siehe zacky oder semperit.
Dabei schön drauf achten, daß sich im Rohr keine Luftblasen sammeln können...als keine geschlossenen Bögen nach oben.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Juli 2018)

> Wollte den Rücklauf in DN 160 direkt über Wasserspiegel rückführen oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?


Falsch verstanden!
Direkt unter Wasserspiegel ist definitiv besser.


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du kannst auch versuchen wenige große Falten zu legen und dann diese einfach mit dem einseitigen Nahtabdeckband zu "überkleben" um Gammelecken zu vermeiden.
> Ein Aufschneiden ist nicht notwendig.


Na ja, eine Falte ist eine Falte, auch wenn man 10 Nahtabdeckbänder darüber klebt.
Wenn dieser Wulst dann spätestens nicht bei der Ufergstaltung/-befestigung/Kapillarsperre stört, dann kann man das so machen.

Wenn man aber sowieso vor oder auf dem 'Gummihaufen' sitzt, alles mühsam aufraut, entfettet und klebt und schwitzt und stöhnt und flucht und ...
Dann kann man auch gleich die Schere/das Messer nehmen.

Aber das kann und sollte jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Die einen sagen so, die anderen so und gemacht wird es irgendwie ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Buddelfink (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

Danke für Eure Antworten/ Hinweise. Habe heute nach der Arbeit die ersten 4000l Wasser eingefüllt und fleißig die Folie massiert. Jetzt habe ich kalte Füße und morgen geht's weiter . Werde das Wasser bis 40cm unter Wasserspiegel füllen und dann die Rückläufe installieren, damit mir nicht das Erdreich hinter das Vlies/ Folie rutscht.

VG,
Robert


----------



## DbSam (2. Juli 2018)

Und, haben sich die kalten Füße gelohnt?
D.h., hast Du jetzt verschrumpelte Zehen und eine weitestgehend glatte Folie? 


Viel Erfolg weiterhin,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Buddelfink (3. Juli 2018)

Die kalten Fübe habe sich gelohnt . Ein glatter Boden und ein paar Falten, die aber schön glatt nach ober verlaufen. Die Frage ob man vorher verkleben kann, kann ich mir jetzt slebst beantworten - NEIN. Da wo sie Falten final sind kann zumindest ich ohne Wasser nicht abschätzen. Habe mir heute noch EPDM Reiniger besorgt 

 

Hier noch ein Link, mit was sich EPDM verträgt oder auch nicht. 

* defekter Link entfernt *

Heute wird weiter Wasser aufgefüllt und Folie massiert. VG


----------



## Buddelfink (5. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

darf ich vorstellen - meine Rücklaufbox.

  
Werde diese jetzt mit Beton ausgießen und in 40-50 cm unter Wasserspiegel am Teichrand verbauen.

VG


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Juli 2018)

2 Rückläufe so dicht nebeneinander ist ungünstig.
Für Kreisströmung aufgesteckte Rohrbogen würden sich ggf  behindern.

Besser wären 2 Rückläufe am Teich an 2 gegenüberliegenden Seiten.


----------



## Buddelfink (6. Juli 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,

Danke für den Hinweis, allerdings komme ich bauartbedingr nicht auf die gegenüberliegende Seite. Wäre es sinnvoller die Box hochkant einzubauen?

VG,
Robert


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juli 2018)

Ja.
Wenn es nicht anders geht.....ist es hochkant besser als nebeneinander.

Beim Einkleben der KG- Rohre drauf achten, daß Du von der Teichseite nach dem Eindichten der Folie noch ein Stück KG- Rohr in den Flansch einkleben kannst.
Das habe ich immer gleich beim Folie eindichten erledigt, weil da sowieso alles schon mit Sikaflex 221 verschmiert war.
Normalerweise klebe ich immer PVC- Rohre =KG Rohr und Flansche mit Tangit oder ähnlichem PVC- Kleber.

Bei dem Rohrstück von der Teichseite mache ich immer eine Ausnahme mit dem "Dichtmittel".
Dann kannst Du dort jeweils einen KG Bogen 87 grad raufstecken für die  Kreisströmung und ausrichten.

Ich habe bei mir teichseitig immer ein ganz kurzes Stück KG Rohr mit Muffe eingeklebt und dort den Bogen eingesteckt.
Ist zwar entgegen der Flussrichtung, aber so war es einfacher mit Verjüngungen zu experimentieren.
Dann ist aber mehr Abstand zur Wand.

Knackiger an der Wand ist es sicher einen 87grad Bogen direkt in den Flansch einzukleben.
Vielleicht reicht auch ein einfaches einstecken ohne Kleber aus....
Guck mal in meine LH Doku mit dem Nachrüsten des Rücklaufes. Da habe ich einen Bogen direkt in den Flansch teichseitig geklebt---- mit dem Dichtmittel fixiert.
Hier
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/page-18

Und immer wieder.
Beachte, daß die Rohre keinen geschlossenen Bogen nach oben haben, sonst Luftblase drin und es läuft nix mehr durch.
Also am Besten immer leichten Anstieg mit der Flußrichtung.
------

Du kannst trotzdem ggf. versuchen das zweite Rücklaufrohr so weit es geht vom 1. entfernt anzubringen..wenn es eben nicht genau gegenüber die halbe Runde rum ist....dann vielleicht die 1/4 Runde.

Trenn doch einfach die "Box" mittig durch.
Und dann knabber noch etwas unter dem Flanschring weg, damit der Flansch nicht so drüber steht.


----------



## Buddelfink (6. Juli 2018)

Hallo Thorsten,

Ich habe kein Gefühl für die Strömungsverhältnisse bei den Rückläufen. Ich wollte auf der Abstufung die Seerosen pflanzen und habe Bedenken, dass Denen dies nicht gefallen könnte, wenn Sie direct "angeblasen" werden, oder sehe ich das zu kritisch?

 

2 einzelne Rückläufe wären mir persönlich auch lieber, da es kürzere Wege wären.

VG,
Robert


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Juli 2018)

Pflanzen vor den Rückläufen behindern natürlich die Strömung.
Da würde ich besser die Rückläufe "hinter" die Pflanzzonen plazieren.
Geht unten links kein KG 110 Rohr mehr hin vom Platz her?

Unten links und oben rechts wär ggf. "günstig".


----------



## Buddelfink (8. Juli 2018)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und immer wieder.
> Beachte, daß die Rohre keinen geschlossenen Bogen nach oben haben, sonst Luftblase drin und es läuft nix mehr durch.
> Also am Besten immer leichten Anstieg mit der Flußrichtung.
> ------
> ...



Hallo Thorsten,

habe jetzt den Weg zu den Rückläufe freigebuddelt. Die Rückläufe aus dem Filterkeller sind ungefähr 30 cm unter Wasserspiegel. Die Rückläufe 1x 45 und 1 x65 cm unter Wasserspiegel. Das ist dann allerdings kein Anstieg, sondern ein stetiges Gefälle. Funktioniert das trotzdem? Die Rohre an sich haben keine Bögen nach oben.

VG,
Robert


----------



## ThorstenC (8. Juli 2018)

Ja.


----------



## Buddelfink (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kurzes Update - Rücklaufbox einbetoniert - morgen kommt der Sand und die Rohre.

     

VG


----------



## Buddelfink (14. Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen, nach dem Urlaub geht es nun endlich weiter . Allerdings weiß ich grad nicht so recht weiter. Ich bin gerade dabei die Flansche in die IBC's zu kleben. Beim Filterkellerbau habe ich versucht die Öffnungen im IBC Gitter zu berücksichtigen. Allerdings hat das nicht so ganz geklappt .
 
 Ich habe Bedenken, dass der Wasserdruck die Flansche auf Dauer beschädigen könnte. Kann ich einzelne Streben vom IBC Gitter wegflexen oder halten die flexiblen PVC Muffen die Differenzen aus? Danke und VG, Robert


----------



## Buddelfink (18. Aug. 2018)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Man kann aber auch eckige Mörtelkübel auf die Stufe stellen.....so habe ich es gemacht. Würde aber auch auf der anderen Seite eins Stufe bauen.



Hallo Tottoabs,

hast Du in die Mörtelkübel an den Seiten Löcher gebohrt?

Danke und VG


----------



## Olli.P (18. Aug. 2018)

Hi,



Buddelfink schrieb:


> Ich habe Bedenken, dass der Wasserdruck die Flansche auf Dauer beschädigen könnte. Kann ich einzelne Streben vom IBC Gitter wegflexen oder halten die flexiblen PVC Muffen die Differenzen aus? Danke und VG, Robert



Ja du kannst da bedenkenlos eine Hrizontale Strebe weg Flexen/Schneiden. Hab ich bei meinen IBC'S auch gemacht. Das hält!


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Aug. 2018)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> hast Du in die Mörtelkübel an den Seiten Löcher gebohrt?


Nein, bei mir ist immer Wasser drüber.


----------



## Buddelfink (20. Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei ein paar Bilder zum Baufortschritt. Die IBC´s sind jetzt mit den KG Rohren verbunden.

   

Jetzt kann ich den maximalen Wasserstand testen und die Randgestaltung finalisieren. Dann kommt noch der Luftheber zwischen die IBC´s. Das Wasser hat auch schon eine natürliche Farbe angenommen . Die Abdeckplanen liegen auf der Folie zum Schutz vor Hundekrallen. Aktuelles Wasservolumen 15.200l.

    

VG


----------



## Michael H (20. Aug. 2018)

Hallo
Sieht gut aus , hätte da nur Bedenken bei deinen Zugschieber‘n . Die die ich hatte sind meist oben an der Schiebestange undicht geworden . 
Hoffe für dich das das klappt , drehen geht ja nicht mehr .....


----------



## Buddelfink (20. Aug. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Sieht gut aus , hätte da nur Bedenken bei deinen Zugschieber‘n . Die die ich hatte sind meist oben an der Schiebestange undicht geworden .
> Hoffe für dich das das klappt , drehen geht ja nicht mehr .....



Immer positiv denken - notfalls kommt ein Eimer drunter, dann habe ich gleich einen Abstellplatz für die Tauchpumpe .


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> drehen geht ja nicht mehr


Klar, Föansch lösen und um 90° oder 180° verdreht wieder anbauen .
Abzweig kann er ja drehen ohne Probleme.


----------



## DbSam (20. Aug. 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Die die ich hatte sind meist oben an der Schiebestange undicht geworden .


Diesen Zeitpunkt kann man mit etwas Silikonöl nach hinten verlagern ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Buddelfink (21. Aug. 2018)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> Erledigt . Rasenenkantensteine mit Armierund gesetzt und betoniert. Die Badewanne ist jetzt fertig für das Vlies und die Folie.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 200531
> 
> VG



Hallo zusammen,

hab jetzt den Teich komplett geflutet - 22.500l . Allerdings könnte der Filter noch 5-7 cm Wasserstand vertragen. hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Rasenkantensteine um diese Höhe aufstocken könnte? Eventuell eine Schicht Pflastersteine mit Mauermörtel? Dahinter kommen dann große Bruchsteine und Erde/ Sand.

VG und Danke,
Robert


----------



## mitch (21. Aug. 2018)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> Eventuell eine Schicht Pflastersteine mit Mauermörtel?


Hallo Robert,
ja das kannst du noch machen - dann kommst du bestimmt auf noch 25 Kl (25000 liter) 

Der Teich ist richtig gut geworden


----------



## Buddelfink (21. Aug. 2018)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> ja das kannst du noch machen - dann kommst du bestimmt auf noch 25 Kl (25000 liter)
> 
> Der Teich ist richtig gut geworden



Danke Mitch, anbei noch ein Bild vom aktuellen Wasserstand im Teich und im IBC.


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2018)

Lass dir lieber noch Reserve, wenn erstmal die Pumpen richtig laufen und sich die Biologie aufgebaut hat, kommt es schnell zur Veränderung der Pegel.


----------



## Buddelfink (10. Sep. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ein kleiner Fortschrittsbericht - nachdem die Tage langsam kürzer warden und der Rücken meldet, dass ich keine zwanzig mehr bin .

Der Teichrand ist um 6cm angehoben und entsprechend betoniert worden. Am Wochenende habe ich dann die Ufermatte probiert und bin begeistert. Die ersten Steine (kleine Felsen) liegen in der Flachwasserzone. Jetzt warte ich auf die Nachbestellung der Ufermatte und es geht weiter. Auf der rechten Seite kommt ein Holzsteg hin, der dann direkt zum Filterkeller führt.

     

Gestern habe ich noch die fehlenden Steine geholt - damit es die Woche langsam aber sicher weitergeht.

 

VG


----------



## Ida17 (10. Sep. 2018)

Hallöchen Robert,

hab immer heimlich mitgelesen und muss mich doch jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden 

Ein schönes Projekt aus dem ein schöner Teich geworden ist! Jetzt kann sich zum Herbst erst mal alles setzen und sich einfinden. 
Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht, viel Erfolg wünsche ich Dir 

PS: Die Karre mit den Steinen kannst Du auch gerne bei mir vorbeifahren, ich bräuchte noch ein paar Bruchblöcke


----------



## Buddelfink (10. Sep. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> PS: Die Karre mit den Steinen kannst Du auch gerne bei mir vorbeifahren, ich bräuchte noch ein paar Bruchblöcke



Habe die 8 Tonnen schon abgeladen. Mit meinem Traktor und 25km/h wäre das eine Wochenaufgabe geworden . Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich so viele Steine brauche, hätte ich auch gleich ein ganzes Teichbecken betonieren können. Aber theoretisch können die Steine irgendwann mal in einen anderen Teich umziehen . Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Teich von Tag zu Tag kleiner wird - ich glaube ich habe den Teichvirus .


----------



## Ida17 (10. Sep. 2018)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Teich von Tag zu Tag kleiner wird - ich glaube ich habe den Teichvirus


Ooh, das Gefühl kennen wir alle, keine Bange ist ganz normal und geht auch *nicht* mehr weg  
Nachdem mein Teich fertig war und die erste Runde drin geschwommen wurde kam der blöde Spruch "och so'n Meter mehr hätte doch was..." na toll


----------



## Buddelfink (17. Sep. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

am Wochenende habe ich die restliche Ufermatte verlegt, die Steine an Ihren hoffentlich finalen Platz geschleppt und die ersten Pflanzen sind eingezogen .

 

Die Sumpfschwertlilie ist aus meinem alten Fertigteich und hat ein geschätztes Gewicht von 50 kg . Nachdem Sie im Fertigteich auf ca. 60cm stand, sollte sie es weiterhin gut haben. Ansonsten sind noch __ Hornkraut und Krebsscheeren eingezogen. Die 3 Seerosen sind die Sorten "Rose Arey", "Wow" und "__ Colorado". Ich habe jetzt das Wasser bis auf den Stand aufgefüllt, dass die Seerosenblätter schwimmen können. Außerdem habe ich noch ein paar Sorten __ Iris und __ Papyrus bekommen. Die kann ich jedoch erst einpflanzen wenn das Wasser kpl. aufgefüllt ist. Wann kann ich den maximalen Wasserstand wegen den Seerosen auffüllen?

VG,
Robert


----------



## PeBo (17. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Robert, die __ Sumpfschwertlilien würde ich an deiner Stelle aber nur auf eine Stufe mit einer Wasserhöhe von 10-20 cm pflanzen. Das ist soviel ich weiß, optimal für die Pflanze.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2018)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> Die Sumpfschwertlilie ist aus meinem alten Fertigteich und hat ein geschätztes Gewicht von 50 kg


Da solltest du dir jetzt noch Gedanken machen, ob du sie nicht lieber teilen magst, bevor sie 100 und mehr Kilo hat 
Als gutes Werkzeug haben sich Garten- und Astscheren sowie ne Flex behauptet. Aber bitte nicht die schöne Folie kaputt machen


----------



## ThomasBiWo (17. Sep. 2018)

Ich hab im Frühjahr meine ca, 200 Kilo Seerosen aus meinem Miniteich geholt und kompostiert. Ich halte Teilen auch für wichtig, bevor es Monster werden. Kennt man von Facebook...


----------



## Buddelfink (17. Sep. 2018)

Hallo Jungs,

danke für Eure Ratschläge bzgl. der __ Schwertlilie. Ich werde sie teilen und die Hälfte auf 20cm stellen und die andere auf 60cm lassen. Mal schauen was passiert . Was mache ich jetzt mit den Seerosen - Kpl  fluten oder noch ein bisschen warten?

VG,
Robert


----------



## troll20 (17. Sep. 2018)

Kannst du eigentlich Fluten, entweder haben die Blätter genug Kraft und kommen wieder hoch oder es gibt nochmal neue.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Sep. 2018)

Fluten, die nächsten Blätter gehen dann wieder bis oben.


----------



## ThomasBiWo (17. Sep. 2018)

Bei 60 Zentimetern stehen lassen dürfte passen. Wenn nicht probier es mit 30 oder 20 cm. Das muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden. Wichtig ist, dass es keine 200 kg werden wie bei einer Seerose.


----------



## Buddelfink (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

nachdem ich ja nun schon lange nichts Neues mehr berichtet habe, möchte ich Euch nicht den Fortschritt des letzten jahres mit aktuellen Bildern vorenthalten.

   Die ersten natürlichen Pflanzen sind in den Mauerritzen eingezogen.

   Der Skimmer funktioniert und die Pflanzen beginnen auszutreiben.

   Das "ThorstenC" - Holzdeck hat den ersten Winter super überstanden. Das Holzdeck war nötig, da darunter die Rückläufe liegen, an die er mich schmerzlich erinnert hat .

   Der Wasserfall ist der nächste Arbeitsschritt.

   Den Überlaufstein aus Granit habe ich gestern geholt. Warum sind Steine eigentlich so schwer? 

Ich wünsche Euch allen eine tolle Teichsaison mit ganz viel Freude, Arbeit und Spaß!


----------



## Ida17 (2. Mai 2019)

Hey Robert,

sieht klasse aus, warst Du denn auch schon anbaden?


----------



## Buddelfink (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ida,

dieses Jahr noch nicht - aber für den Wasserfall wird es sehr bald passieren .


----------



## troll20 (2. Mai 2019)

Buddelfink schrieb:


> Warum sind Steine eigentlich so schwer?


Weil du mit Ihnen Stein Reich bist und reich sein will *schwer* verdient sein.


----------



## Buddelfink (6. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

könnt Ihr mir bitte Empfehlungen für Filterbürsten geben (Abmessungen und Anzahl)? Die Bürsten kommen in den 1. IBC, der dann direkt in den LH geht. Der gesamte IBC soll als Vorfilter dienen.

Danke Euch


----------



## samorai (6. Mai 2019)

Hallo!
Ich habe die Bürsten von Genesis genommen, mit dem gezackten Haar.
Ich bin es leid für 0815 das Geld zu verbrennen und ich habe es nicht bereut.

Mein Bürsten-Filter (300 l Tonne) sitzt hinter dem TF mit 60 my Gewebe bespannt.

Die Bürsten zeigen trotz dem feinen Vorfilter hier eindeutig was sie können.
    
Die Reinigung der Bürsten war vor gut 2 Wochen.

Maße der Bürste im Querschnitt ca 10-11 cm.
Lichter Abstand der Bürsten-Reihen Ca 15 cm
Verschiedene Längen der Bürsten werden angeboten.


----------



## Buddelfink (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

am Samstag habe ich es nun endlich geschafft den LHoS zu bauen und ans Netz zu bringen - Was soll ich sagen - das läuft perfekt. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an @mitch der mir in allen Details geholfen hat, dieses technische Wunderwerk zu bauen. 

Einblastiefe 150cm
DN 200 Druckdose mit der berühmten "Kulmbacher Scheibe, Verjüngung auf DN160 und DN 160 Einlauf in den 2. IBC.

Da ich nun den 2. IBC mit __ Hel-x bestücken möchte, bräuchte ich Eure Kaufempfehlung. geplant sind erstmal 100l - die Frage ist nur welches Hel-x 13, 14, 17, 36, schwebend, schwimmend?

Der 2. IBC soll erstmal nur für das Hel-x dienen und wird direkt von dem 160 er LH angeströmt, somit ist für ordentliche Bewegung gesorgt.

Danke Euch,
Robert

PS. Bilder vom LH folgen!


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2019)

Wenn du meine Meinung hören möchtest:
36iger und den IBC dafür voll packen. Schwimmend oder nicht ist völlig egal in dem Fall, von daher das kostengünstigere.


----------



## Buddelfink (3. Juni 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn du meine Meinung hören möchtest:



Na klar möchte ich Deine Meinung hören - ohne Euch hätte ich hier mal gar nichts "gebacken" gekriegt. Ich habe mal 200l bestellt


----------



## toschbaer (3. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
das Schwimmende 25 nehmen und statisch!


----------



## Buddelfink (8. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie versprochen noch die Bilder vom LHoS. 
  
Inklusive der selbstgebauten DN 160 Tankdurchführung. 
  
Betrieben wird das Ganze mit einer V60. Die V30 ist mein Wintersprudler und aktuell die zusätzliche __ Hel-x Belüftung. Das Hel-x ist allerdings noch im Karton. Mein Plan für morgen .
  
Heute habe ich das 1.Mal die Wasserwerte gemessen. Glücklicherweise alles super. Meine Frau hat mich vor einer Woche mit 5 Koi (20cm) überrascht, obwohl ich ja eigentlich Goldorfen haben wollte . Was soll ich sagen, das sind schon tolle Tiere. Die Koi sind 08/15 Koi aus regionaler Nachzucht - für mich vorerst völlig ausreichend.

Meine Feinfilterung übernimmt übrigens eine ausrangierte Strumphose meiner Frau. Was da alles hängenbleibt .

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein tolles Pfingstwochenende. 

VG, Robert


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2019)

Hallo Robert, so lange die Orfen die größten sind, machen sie ein auf Unruhestifter. Wenn die Koi jedoch die größten sind dreht sich das ganze Blatt. 
Jedoch sind auch 28.000 Liter nach meinen heutigen Erfahrungen noch viel zu klein für Orfen mit 50+.


----------



## Buddelfink (9. Juni 2019)

Jetzt sind die Kois erstmal da und wenn sie sich benehmen, dürfen sie auch bleiben. Hauptsache, sie lassen mir ein paar Pflanzen übrig. Irgendwann möchte ich noch einen Sonnenbarsch um die __ Shubunkin in Zaum zu halten.


----------



## Buddelfink (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal wieder Euren Rat bzgl. einer japanischen Filtermatte.

Aktuelles __ Filtersystem = IBC (Filterbürsten) --> LHoS (ca.23.000l/h) --> IBC (200l __ Hel-x) --> 2 Rückläufe DN110 --> sexy Strumpfhose am Auslauf . Grundsätzlich bin ich sehr zufrieden. Der Skimmer zieht wunderbar und die Stömung imTeich ist sichtlich ausreichend.

Meine Überlegung ware eine Filtermatte am Ende des 2. IBC´s zu installieren um die Strumpfhose zu ersetzen, oder eventuell vor dem LHoS?

Bekomme ich dann Probleme mit dem Flow oder sind de Filtermatten durchlässig genug?

Danke und VG,
Robert


----------

